# لكل مهندس مبتدأ ويريد أن يكون مهندس جيوتقنية وخصوصا لمن يعمل في دول الخليج أيضا



## اسمه العقيلي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

يا رب تكونوا بالف صحة وعافية​ 
من فترة لم أتواصل معكم ولم أكتب وبعتذر جدا ​ 
وكنت بحلم أني أعمل دورة لتكون مهندس جيوتقنية متميزة لأنه مجالي وأحبه كثيرا​ 
وبإذن الله هبدأ من اليوم وهتكون علي مراحل وهستأذنكم أن المشاركات هتكون كل ما الظروف تسمح بشرط متابعة الموضوع​ 
وهتكون الدورة عبارة عن عرض مشاريع مختلفة لأماكن متعددة وأنواع تربة مختلفة​ 
رجاء خاص جدا​ 
* لو أي عضو فيكم شايف أن الموضوع تافه ارجو أن لا يشارك فيه أحتراما علي أقل لي كشخص
* لو رأي أي شخص أن هناك معلومة تم نسيانها او اني أخطأت بدون قصد أرجو أن يراسلني ويلفت انتباهي وانا بتقبل أي ناقد لكن يكون علي الخاص (النصيحة علي الملأ فضيحة)
* أتمني الأ يكون هناك أي شكل من أشكال الأهانة والأستعراض سواء خاص أو عام​ 
وهذا والله ليس بسبب شئ معين ولكن لأني رأيت سابقا ما يكفي و لأني كنت في وقت من الوقت أبحث عن من يفيدني ولم أجد غير ربي بفضله ساعدني 

فبما أن ربنا من عليا بهذا الفضل فعليا أن اوصله لغير بسهولة كي يتعلم هو الأخر ويستفيد من تجارب الاخرين

وثانيا لأن الله سيحاسبني عما كتبت ​ 
وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالي أن يجعل ما أكتبه مفيد لكم ولا يكون فيه مضارة​ 
وطبعا ساقوم بسرد المراجع قدر الأمكان كاملة حتي تعلموا من أين مصادري؟؟؟ ​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

· American Society for Testing and Materials (ASTM) Standard, (1993).
· British Standard BS 8004  1986) "Code of Practice for Foundations".
· British Standard BS 1377 1990), "Methods of tests for soils for Civil Engineering purposes".
· British Standard BS 5930: (1999), "Code of PRACTICE for Site Investigation". 
· Budhu, M., (2000),"Soil Mechanics and Foundations", Publisher: John Wiley & sons Inc., New York, U.S.A.
· Bowles, Joseph E., (1996), "Foundation Analysis and Design" fifth Edition, Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional.

أسفة طبعا لأني نقلته الملف كده اتلخبط في حاجات تانية ودي بجانب الخبرة بحكم شغلي كمهندسة جيوتقنية منذ 10 سنوات في مكتب هندسي مختص في أبحاث التربة​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

في المشاركات غدا سأكمل باقي سرد ما سيتم عرضه من مشاريع وسنبدأ خطوة وخطوة بفضل الله ويا رب يتستفيدوا​ 
ولا أسألكم عليه من أجر أن أجري علي من خلقني

أرجو أن تنتظرونا غدا​ 
اسمه العقيلي​


----------



## haytham baraka (7 سبتمبر 2011)

وفقكم الله
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العبقرية (7 سبتمبر 2011)

يا بشمهندسة شئ يسعدنى ان اخت ليا فى الله تكون ناجحة فى مجالها احنا كلنا فى انتظارك وربنا يوفقك وانا بحب جدا مجال ميكانيكا التربة واتمنى التخصص فيه 
والى الامام بارك الله فيك


----------



## saalaam (7 سبتمبر 2011)

توكلي على الله أختى العزيزة واحتسبي منه الجزاء.......

ونحن بإنتظار دروسك وإنشاء الله ستكون الدورة ناجحة بعزمك وتفاعل الآخرين

شكرا مقدما.........


----------



## Star__eng (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا واعانك على عمل الخير


----------



## darweesh_ali (7 سبتمبر 2011)

انا منتظر الدوره ان شاء الله


----------



## العبد الفقير (8 سبتمبر 2011)

هناك مصدر مهم وهو aashto وهو أهم مرجع في الخليج


----------



## العبد الفقير (8 سبتمبر 2011)

وهناك أيضاً bs 5570 و bs 8004
bs 1377

bs 5390


----------



## eng/waleed (8 سبتمبر 2011)

انا تواق لكل شىء جديد يقدمه المنتدى 
شكرا ليكى على تفاعلك وان شاء الله متابعين معاكى دورسك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (8 سبتمبر 2011)

يارب تكمل على خير


----------



## smarttil (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عن هذا العمل 
نحن فى انتظار الجديد


----------



## m66666677 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

I am a geotechnical engineer. I am working in the USA. Let me know please if I can help you 
It is my understanding that ASTM standards are not enough at all for Geotechnical engineers. It is stupid standards. For example, if I would like to conduct isotropically drained triaxial test, I will never find any ASTM standard for that specific test. 

I highly suggest to use AASHTO+ASTM (BASIC)+ Soil mechanics lab manual by Michael Kalinski+ Manual of soil laboratory testing Vol 1,2 and 3


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (10 سبتمبر 2011)

انا لا أعتمد علي كتاب معين أكثر من كتاب 

فيه أكثر من كتاب وسيتم ذكرها في وقتها

وأشكركم علي تشريفكم لموضوعي

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (10 سبتمبر 2011)

_أحب أن أعيد مرة اخري أني ساشرح هذا الموضوع كأنك تبدأ العمل في مكتب لدراسات التربة حتي تكون خبير متميز جدا في العمل وحتي يكون عندكم خلفية عند عمل المقابلات_

_بسم الله نبدأ_

_قامت أحدي الشركات قد تكون هذه الشركات ( شركات استشارية او أصحاب المشروع أنفسهم أو شركات مقاولات) منذ فترة بإرسال ما يسمي بال Inquiry ما هو؟؟؟ ترجمتها طلب أو سؤال_
_وهو أن يقوم العميل بإرساله لنا ويشرح فيه الموضوع وماذا يريد ويبدأ في الأسئلة من خلاله _

_في مشروعنا العميل أوضح انه هناك قطعة أرض سيتم استخدامها لإنشاء مكاتب مكونة من دور أرضي وهي موجودة في المنطقة الصناعية التي تملتكها الدولة وقد قام بتحديد عدد 3 جسات ( Boreholes) و Trial Pits 3المطلوبة_

_وترجمة Trial Pit هي عبارة عن حفرة أختبارة ولها أعماق محددة وسيتم توضيح الأستفادة منها لاحقا_

_هنا بيتم الشرح بالتفاصيل المملة حتي يستفيد الخرجيين الجدد ومن خلال الكلام سأقوم بوضع المصطلحات وترجمتها قدر المستطاع وبعد ذلك سيتم استخدام المصطلح مباشرة_​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الأن الشركة حددت ما هو المطلوب وعدد نقاط الفحص المطلوبة وأعماقها يقوم المدير بتسعير هذه الطلبات بناءا علي inquiry ثم أرسال عرض الأسعار ويسمي Quotation

نقطة نظام: حتي تكون مهندس ناجح لابد أن يكون لك رأي واعي في عملك مما يجعله جيد ومتميز وليس الربح المادي دليل قوي وكافي علي نجاحك

في مثل هذه المشروع في البداية قبل التسعير لابد ان تعرف هل عدد النقط التي تم اختيارها من قبل العميل كافية وستغطي الموقع أم لا؟؟؟ 
من الأفضل ان تسأل عن المساحات عدد الأدوار المتوقعة؟؟؟ هل هيكون هناك تسوية تحت الأرض "دور تحت الأرض ويسمي Basement ويسمي قبو"؟؟؟ فيما سيتم استغلال المنشأ وهل سيكون هناك احتمال للتغيير الهدف منه؟؟؟ 

ليس أمرا أن تعرف لأننا واجهنا بعض العملاء الذي يعتبر هذه المعلومات مثل الأسرار العسكرية ولكن من الأفضل ان تكون ملم بالموضوع كاملا قدر الأستطاعة

وفي حالة رفض العميل أعطائك المعلومات المطلوبة حاول قدر الأمكان العمل علي أنهاء التقرير بما تجده مناسب للعمل​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (10 سبتمبر 2011)

أي سؤال في نفس الموضوع ومناقشة لما تم وضعه من الشرح طبعا علي العام أفضلة حتي نستفيد جميعا من المناقشة


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتو

عندي مشكلة اثناء تصميم مسبح ارضي متدرج الارتفاع بضغط الماء من 1 م الى 2.5 م حيث ابعاد الخزان 30 م ب 10 م وقبل عملية التصميم اضر المقاول ان يحفر جزء لمسافة 5م تحته لاغراض تنفيذية وفي منطقة الضغط المنخفض من الماء فأرشدته بمساعدة مهندس الموقع ان يتم الردم المنطقة الحفر تحت المسبح بردم SUB BASE بمواصفات A1a+A1b على طبقات والرص وان تجرى تجربة بروكتور ,وتم كما اريد باعتباري المهندس المصمم فقط ولست المشرف وبعد تنفيز المسبح لوحظ وجود فرق بالهبوطات تحت ارضية المسبح علما ان الارضية ذات سماكة 35 سم والجدران بسماكة 30 سم ولم نعلم سبب الهبوط اذا كانت التربة المرصوصة بمواصفات قياسية وتعطي نتائج بروكتور 97% .... ادعيت ان سبب الهبوط هو تسرب احد الانابيب تحت ارضية المسبح بمنطقة غير اخرى ولكن لوحظ بالمعاينة البصرية ان هناك ايضا هبوط بالارضية حول المسبح بمنطقة الردم ,,,,,,,,,,, ممكن من الاخت الفاضلة والدكتور يعطيني حل لهذه المشكلة والله المهندس المنفذ والمصممم والاستشاري واقعين بالمشكلة مع المالك ماذا نعمل ,,, ماهي الحلول ,,,, السريعة وطويلة الامد والذي يهمني كثيرا هل يوجد خطا من قبل المصمم علما ان المشكلة هي فرق بالهبوط وتم الاجماع عليها من قبل اللجنة الهندسية وتم .........


ارجو مساعدتي من فضلكم بصمتي المهندس المصمم.*​


----------



## saalaam (10 سبتمبر 2011)

متشكرين 

طيب وفي حالة معرفة بعض البيانات عن الموقع..واستخداماته..........ماهي الطرق والمعادلات التي تستخدم للتشييك على العدد المناسب لحفريات الفحص وما إلى ذلك.....


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (10 سبتمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> متشكرين
> 
> طيب وفي حالة معرفة بعض البيانات عن الموقع..واستخداماته..........ماهي الطرق والمعادلات التي تستخدم للتشييك على العدد المناسب لحفريات الفحص وما إلى ذلك.....


 
أولا حضرتك بتلتزم بالكود المعتمد في منطقة عملك أو بالمواصفات الخاصة بالمشروع أيهم افضل؟؟؟

سيتم شرح هذا النقطة في المشاركات التالية


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (10 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتو*​
> 
> *عندي مشكلة اثناء تصميم مسبح ارضي متدرج الارتفاع بضغط الماء من 1 م الى 2.5 م حيث ابعاد الخزان 30 م ب 10 م وقبل عملية التصميم اضر المقاول ان يحفر جزء لمسافة 5م تحته لاغراض تنفيذية وفي منطقة الضغط المنخفض من الماء فأرشدته بمساعدة مهندس الموقع ان يتم الردم المنطقة الحفر تحت المسبح بردم SUB BASE بمواصفات A1a+A1b على طبقات والرص وان تجرى تجربة بروكتور ,وتم كما اريد باعتباري المهندس المصمم فقط ولست المشرف وبعد تنفيز المسبح لوحظ وجود فرق بالهبوطات تحت ارضية المسبح علما ان الارضية ذات سماكة 35 سم والجدران بسماكة 30 سم ولم نعلم سبب الهبوط اذا كانت التربة المرصوصة بمواصفات قياسية وتعطي نتائج بروكتور 97% .... ادعيت ان سبب الهبوط هو تسرب احد الانابيب تحت ارضية المسبح بمنطقة غير اخرى ولكن لوحظ بالمعاينة البصرية ان هناك ايضا هبوط بالارضية حول المسبح بمنطقة الردم ,,,,,,,,,,, ممكن من الاخت الفاضلة والدكتور يعطيني حل لهذه المشكلة والله المهندس المنفذ والمصممم والاستشاري واقعين بالمشكلة مع المالك ماذا نعمل ,,, ماهي الحلول ,,,, السريعة وطويلة الامد والذي يهمني كثيرا هل يوجد خطا من قبل المصمم علما ان المشكلة هي فرق بالهبوط وتم الاجماع عليها من قبل اللجنة الهندسية وتم .........*​
> 
> ...


 
أخي الكريم انا لا استطيع الأفتاء لأني لا اراه علي الطبيعة وهذا اشبه بالأتصال بالدكتور حتي يعطيك دواء دون أن يكشف عليك

في هذا الوضع أنصحك أنك تبحث عن مهندس جيوتقنية جيد يساعدك 

لكن يمكنني التخميين انه بعد عمل دمك للتربة لم يتم عمل اختبار 

Plate Bearing test

لأنه أختبار مهم وهذا يوضح قوي تحمل التربة الفعلية بنسبة كبيرة فيمكن ما حدث في حالتك هو أن أختبار الدمك ممتاز لكن قوي تحمل التربة الفعلية بعد الدمك كانت اقل من الحمل الفعلي الواقع عليها من المسبح ولهذا حدث الهبوط وحدثت هذه الشقوق 

في نقطة بخصوص حساب الهبوط ودي شئ من الخبرة لابد دائما ان تراجع حسابات الهبوط جيدا وان تترك هامش للاحتمالات الغير متوقعة عند الحساب

وايضا الأخذ في الأعتبار نوعية التربة التي تم الأنشاء عليه

وفي أسئلة أخري هل هناك اي أعمال سحب مياه من اي منشأت حولك؟؟؟ يعني بمعني أخري ابحث عن أي عوامل خارجية ممكن تؤدي إلي ما حدث.

ومن الممكن أن يكون المقاول غير متخصص في التنفيذ مثل هذه المنشأت بشكل كبير

وهذا تخمين من الممكن الأ يكون معبر عن الواقع أو عن ما حدث فعلا لأتي لم أري الوضع علي الطبيعة

فتح الله عليكم من الخير الكثير ويسر أمركم


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (10 سبتمبر 2011)

لو في أي سؤال خارج الموضوع ويمكنكم ارساله علي الخاص واذا كان باستطاعتي الأجابة مباشرة سيتم ارسال الجواب واذا لم استطيع سأقول لا أعرف

فمن قال لا أعرف فقد افتي

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ash hag (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخت المهندسة اسمه
هل عندما طلب منكم العميل عمل تحقيق Inquiry في هذا الموضوع هل كان بسبب مشكلة في التنفيذ أو التصميم أو شئ آخر
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اسمه العقيلي قال:


> أخي الكريم انا لا استطيع الأفتاء لأني لا اراه علي الطبيعة وهذا اشبه بالأتصال بالدكتور حتي يعطيك دواء دون أن يكشف عليك
> 
> في هذا الوضع أنصحك أنك تبحث عن مهندس جيوتقنية جيد يساعدك
> 
> ...


 
الخلاصة المشكلة هي فرق بالهبوط بالارضية تحت المسبح بين منطقتين 
المنطقة الاولى ( تربة الsubace تحت المسبح
المنطقة الثانية التربة الطبيعية تحت المسبح 

لذا بعد استشارة المهندس الجيوتكنيك اعطانا حل باجراء عمليات الحقن للتربة تحت المسبح وبالمنطقة التي حدث فيها الهبوط ..


الى الاستاذة الكريمة اسمة العقيلي : ارجو منك التعليق على الحل المقدم من هذه الشركة وماهي توصياتك باعمال الحقن وهل من مرجع لذلك 


ومليون شكر للك مقدما"


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ash hag قال:


> الأخت المهندسة اسمه
> هل عندما طلب منكم العميل عمل تحقيق inquiry في هذا الموضوع هل كان بسبب مشكلة في التنفيذ أو التصميم أو شئ آخر
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
في البداية لابد أن نتفق أنه في بعض البلاد لا يعطوا أهمية لعمل الجسات ولا أبحاث التربة علي الرغم من تطورها في هذه المناطق وفي بعض الأمكان يعطوا اهمية كبيرة لذلك ولابد من عمل جسة واحدة علي الأقل للمكان المزمع أنشاؤه

الأفضل عدم انتظار المشكلة حتي نلجأ لعمل الجسات لكن الأفضل أن تكون هي نقطة من نقاط بداية العمل حتي تستطيع توفير نفقات كثيرة في نوعية الأساسات أو الكشف عن أي مشاكل مختبئة في الرض وغير واضحة علي السطح

هنا في منطقة عملي لابد من عمل تقرير يحتوي علي جسات وفحص تربة وتقديمه للمكتب الأستشاري أو لشركة المقاولات بناءا علي قوانيين البلد​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الضغط على التربة يتراوح بين 0.25 الى 0.35 كغ-سم2 وبإعتباري مهندس انشائي ولست مهندس جيوتكنيك وعلى خبرتي البسيطة اعلم انه اذا تم دمك التربة بمسامة 4-5 م بمواصفات الsubace وبشكل جيد (A1a+A1b ) فان التربة ممكن ان تتحمل 2الى 3 كغ-سم2 (تعليقي: ليس في كل الأحوال صحيح له حالات معينة- فهو يعتمد علي الطبقات التي تلي طبقة التأسيس)

بخصوص حقن التربة أذا المهندس الجيوتقني نصح بذلك فهو أعلم بظروف الموقع ولا أستطيع التعليق فهو متابع للوضع ومن الممكن أن يكون قد رأي الموقع علي الطبيعة

لكن هل يمكن أن تمدني بمعلومات عن طبيعة الأرض من خلال الجسات ومعامل نفاذية التربة بالأضافة أذا كان هناك قيم SPT تم عملها في الجسات؟ لأن ما يفصل في موضوع سبب الهبوط هو معرفة محتوي تقرير التربة 

أما بالنسبة للحل المقترح من جهة المهندس الجيوتقني الأفضل هو مراجعة مكتب مختص في الحقن حتي يفيد بالطريقة المناسبة للحقن في حالتكم وحتي تكون موفرة وفعالة

يسر الله أمركم​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (11 سبتمبر 2011)

حساب قيم الهبوط فهي انواع ويعتمد حسابها بناءا علي طبيعة التربة الموضحة في تقرير التربة الذي تم عمله للموقع


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (11 سبتمبر 2011)

أتمني يكون هناك تفاعل في الموضوع يعني لو في سؤال في أي شئ يخص الموضوع

هل طريقة طرح الموضوع سهل ام يجب تغييرها حتي لا يكون الموضوع يسبب ضياع لأوقاتكم


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (11 سبتمبر 2011)

أحاول أضافة صور لكن صعب فهحاول لأن الموضوع لن يصلح بدون رفع صور توصل لكم ما أشرح


----------



## kareem_tornado (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

kareem_tornado قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا بحاول أوصل لعدد المشاركات المطلوبة حتي يمكنني رفع الصور المناسبة حتي يكتمل الشرح


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

انا قربت أوصل 100 مشاركة عشان أقدر انزل الصور يا ريت محدش يقولي ان لازم عدد المشاركات أكتر من كده لأني بجد صعب قوي الموضوع


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

المشاركة رقم 100

الله المستعان


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

:3::3::3:

الحمد لله كده لاقيت مركز الرفع

ربنا يعين وارجع اكمل باقي شرح الموضوع


----------



## ahmed_d (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكي يابشمهندسه
ووفقك وجعل عملكي كعلم ينتفع به


----------



## محمود الحمود (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اختنا العزيزة وسدد خطاك ونفع بك الامة جمعاء
وجزيت عنا كل خير
نرجو متابعة الشرح والتبسيط


----------



## ibrahim ashour (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بش مهندسه مشكوره قبل كل شي على مجهودك الطيب, واسال الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء عني وعن زملائي المهندسين
بس إلي طلب صغير من حضرتك, انك تواصلي معنا في هذه الدوره خصوصا انو قبل هيك وضعتي عنوان للدوره ويبد انو الظروف ما ساعدتك .... كمان بطلب ما الاعضاء المحترمين انو يوجهوا الاسئله لحضرتك على البريد لحتي ما يحدث تشتيت للموضوع ... ومكشوره مره تانيه


----------



## yosra_wael (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورة على المجهود يا باشمهندسة
انا محتاجة بعض المراجع لأنى بأعد بحث لنيل درجة الماجستير
ممكن المساعدة؟


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

سيتم وضع صور borehole & trial pit وهذا حتي يتم تخيل شكل الموضوع وطريقة أبرازه في التقرير


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال الدائم هو كيفية اختيار الأبار (Boreholes) عددهم- أعماق الحفر المطلوبة وما إلي ذلك

في البداية العميل ممكن يقوم بتحديد مكان الأبار (الجسات) وأيضا أعماقها لكن من وجهة نظرك كمهندس أذا لم تكن هذه الأعماق كافية يمكنك التحاور معه والوصول لحل مناسب لأن بعضهم لا يعلم كثيرا عن المجال واذا طلبت زيادة في الأعماق يتخيل انك تسعي للربح المادي في المقام الأول فلابد أن تظهر كامل أسبابك بشكل يناسب ثقافة العميل

لأن بعضهم لا يملك ثقافتك

نقطة نظام

* أذن عندما تقابل أي عميل يجب عليك التحدث بالطريقة المناسبة له ولثقافته حتي تستطيع أن تقنعه وتكسبه كعميل دائما لعملك وفي نفس الوقت أن تقوم بعملك علي أكمل وجه

أرجو الأ تملوا لأني اتحدث من الكتب ومن الخبرة ومن التعامل مع الأشخاص حتي نكون متميزين ونعلم أن ما في الكتب يمكن أن يطبق في الحقيقة بالطريقة المناسبة​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الأحتمال الأسؤ أن العميل يرفض الأستجابة لكلامك وأنت تري ان ما طلبه من جسات واعماق لا يناسب طبيعة المشروع أبدا واقل مما يكون

 فأنت أمام تصرفيين متاحيين​ 
1- أنك ترفض العمل وهذا حقك طبعا: لكن ما سيأتي أسؤ لأن هناك سمعة عمل علي المحك أو لأن كما قلت سابقا بعضهم لا يفهم طبيعة العمل بجانب الخسارة المادية التي من الممكن الأ تهمك في البداية لكن اذا تكرر الموضوع وتكرر رفضك للعمل ستكون مشكلة كبيرة​ 
2- هو القبول وفي لحظة ستشعر من داخلك بالضيق لأنك مثل المقيد لكن يمكنك تأمين نفسك لأن طبيعة الأرض من الوراد أنها تتغيير فعليك بتأمين نفسك وقت تقديم التقرير بحيث أن تذكر أن هذه التوصيات قائمة علي عدد محدد وعلي أعماق محددة وهي لا تعبر عن كامل وضع الرض وما إلي ذلك من طرق التأمين المتبعة عند عرض تقرير التربة الخاص بك​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

سؤال قبل أن أكمل هل هذا الشرح بهذه الطريقة التي تشكل جانب الخبرة وما إلي ذلك مناسبة أم لا ؟؟

بانتظار ردكم الكريم


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (14 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## اسمه العقيلي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

في المشاركة السابقة: وضعت الأعماق المقترحة للجسات كما وهي من كتاب

Principles of foundation Engineering- Sixth Edition-Braja Das

للمزيد يمكنكم مراجعة كتاب Bowles

أيضا من الكتب المهمة جدا

الأن من الخبرة كيف يتم التحديد: في غالب الأمر اذا كنت تعلم موقع التأسيس سابقا أو تم عمل جسات سابقة يتم تقريبا توقع نوع الأساسات مبدأيا وبناءا علي طريقة

Pressure Bulb وهي أن قيمة الأجهاد تقريبا تتلاش عن ضعف عرص التأسيس 

أو من خلال الخبرة في المكان بمعني أنه في بعض الأحيان تكون علي علم بجغرافية أحد الموقع وتري من خلال موقعك كمهندس مسئول أن مرة ونصف عرض التأسيس كافي أذن بجانب وجود الكتب في هذا المجال أيضا الخبرة عامل أساسي للتقيم والأختيار 

نقطة نظام
لا تستهون بخبرة أي شخص يسبقك في هذا المجال لأن مجال مجال يحكمه الخبرة بجانب العلم بشكل كبير​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

كلمة علي جنب: لأن لايوجد عندي وقت كافي أن أعمل اي اوراق أو انشرها فموضوع الكتابة بيكون اول بأول حسبما يأتي إلي عقلي فارجو الأ يحدث تشتيت لكم واتمني أن تستفيدوا وأن تتحملوني

بارك الله لكم وبارك عليكم ونفع بكم بفضله

وارجو الأ تتعجلوا المشاركات لأن الكتابة والتنسيق والترتيب وكل هذا يأخذ وقت كبير جدا

وأتمني أن اعرف هل استفدتم أم لأ؟؟؟​


----------



## aymanallam (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكى الله خيرا*​


----------



## ibrahim ashour (14 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلمي يا بش مهندسه .... طبعا استفدنا ربنا يجزيكي كل خير


----------



## aymanallam (14 سبتمبر 2011)

هل ممكن من الاخت الكريمة مراجعة هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t284672.html#post2361304
وجزاكى الله خيراً عنا​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بعد ان تحدثنا عن أعماق الأبار .. نتحدث عن المسافات بين الجسات (الأبار)


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

Principles of foundation Engineering- Sixth Edition-Braja Das

للمزيد يمكنكم مراجعة كتاب Bowles

أيضا من الكتب المهمة جدا وألأفضل ان تعرف وتتابع الكودات في بلدك او في البلد التي تعمل بها حتي يتوافر لديك المعلومات المناسبة وحتي لا يقيم أحد الحجج علي عملك وخصوصا لو كان العميل أحد الشركات الأجنبية 

فمن عيوب العرب أنهم لا يهتموا بالقراءة وأذا أهتموا فيكون في أضيق الأوقات وعند مواجهة المشاكل أو عند الفرجة علي الصور

واقع مؤسف ربنا يعينا ونغيير من أنفسنا


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

أذن عند حساب عدد الجسات يتم معرفة كامل المساحة وقسمتها علي المسافة المفترضة بين الجسات حتي يكون الوضع افضل​ 
* بعض البلدان تحدد عدد الجسات بأن لا يقل عن 3 جسات في التقرير للموقع الواحد وبعضهم يحدد جستيين أو أقل فيتم الأختيار بين القانون والحسابات أيهما افضل لصالح المشروع بمعني أخر

نفترض أننا في بلد ينص قانونها علي أن اقل عدد للجسات في التقرير الخاص بالتربة هو 3 جسات​ 
* أذا عدد الجسات كان المفترض يكون 1 جسة من الحسابات والقانون ينص علي 3 جسات يتم استخدام 3 جسات في هذه الحالة العميل لا يستطيع أن يتكلم لأن التقرير لن يتم قبوله في الهيئة لو قم بعمل عدد من الجسات المنصوص عليها في القانون​ 
*واذا عدد الجسات المحسوبة كان المفترض يكون 5 جسات وصاحب الموقع حاول البحث عن الأقل فيمكنك عمل 3 جسات حتي تكسب عميل وفي نفس الوقت تكون قمت بعمل ما ينص عليه القانون 

ويبيقي أهم نقطة​ 
أختيار مكان الجسات المناسب والذي من خلاله تستطيع الحصول علي ما تريد من معلومات وفقا لما هو متاح عندك​


----------



## amany7 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية سلفا
انا مهندسة جديدة و بحاجة اي حدا يفيدني بخبرتو
بانتظارك.............


----------



## ramysilver2004 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقك يا أخت أسمه و يبارك فيكى


----------



## Dr. Maki Jafar (15 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخت الكريمة ..اسماء 
شكرا على طرح الموضوع القريب جدا الى قلبي 
وساكون لك من المساعدين ..ما مكنني الوقت من ذلك 
لان العطلة انتهت
سيري وعين الله ترعاك


----------



## حسنى حسنى (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكى الله كل خير يا بشمهندسة


----------



## ahmed718 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

من النقط اللي ممكن نتكلم عنها

بعد الأختيار وتحديد عدد الجسات وأماكنها لابد أن نأخذ بعين الأعتبار أن تكاليف عمل أختبارات التربة تقريبا تتراوح ما بين 0.1%-0.5% من تكاليف المنشأ

من الوارد ان هذه القيمة تكون بالزيادة أو بالنقصان بشكل ليس كبير علي حسب وجهة نظر استشاري التربة المسئول عن الموقع بجانب مراجعة المكتب الأستشاري والمقاول والمالك (بعد الأتفاق ما بينهم علي ما سيتم عمله)

نحاول أن تكون أختياراتنا لكل الجسات والأعمال التي سيتم تنفيذها صحيحة حتي نستفيد بأكبر قدر ممكن فلا نقوم باختيار جسة او باختيار اختبار ليس مهما في العمل

النقطة الثانية توزيع الجسات "كيف يتم وما هي الأساس"

1- البعض يرجح توزيعها علي هيئة زجزج في حالة ان عدد الجسات كثير
2- اذا كان عدد الجسات 3 مثلا افضل التوزيعات تكون شكل المثلث
3- يفضل ان يكون هناك جسة في قلب المبني
4-يحبذ وجود جسة في اكبر المناطق التي فيها احمال في المبني
5- يجب معرفة تاريخ المنطقة محل الدراسة: علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر " بعض الأماكن يوجد فيه بئر مياه قديم تم ردمه - يوجد مباني قديمة- كانت منطقة منخفضة ومع مرور الزمن حدث ردم من الأهالي المجاوريين- كانت مكان لتجمع السيول- مجاري السيول" والأمثلة كثيرة) يجب المعرفة الجيدة حتي تقوم باختيار مكان الجسة المناسب 
6- معرفتك لجيولوجية المنطقة بشكل عام يجعلك تحدد أماكن الجسات بشكل واضح

الخبرة تعطي عاملا مهما في هذه النقطة

نقطة نظام

يوجد في الحياة الجيد ويوجد أيضا الأجود والمهم فالأهم- ترتيبك للاولويات وما تريد أن تعرفه من معلومات وتحديد هدفك من البداية يجعلك تحدد أقصر الطرق الواجب أتباعها​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا بعتذر عن عدم أنتظام المشاركات لظروف خارجة عن أرادتي وارجو التماس العذر في ذلك

الله يبارك فيكم​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed718 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
جزانا وأياكم



حسنى حسنى قال:


> جزاكى الله كل خير يا بشمهندسة


 
جزاك الله خيرا



dr. Maki jafar قال:


> الاخت الكريمة ..اسماء
> شكرا على طرح الموضوع القريب جدا الى قلبي
> وساكون لك من المساعدين ..ما مكنني الوقت من ذلك
> لان العطلة انتهت
> سيري وعين الله ترعاك


 
يشرفني تواجد حضرتك في الموضوع 

حضرتك صاحب علم و لا نزكي علي الله أحد - بارك الله لك وفي انتظارك



ramysilver2004 قال:


> ربنا يوفقك يا أخت أسمه و يبارك فيكى


 
الله يبارك فيكم بفضله الكبير



amany7 قال:


> يعطيك العافية سلفا
> انا مهندسة جديدة و بحاجة اي حدا يفيدني بخبرتو
> بانتظارك.............


 
شرفتيني في الموضوع


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

لا ننسي أنه عندما قام استشاري التربة بإرسال عرض الأسعار يقوم المالك والمهندس الأستشاري الخاص به بدراسة العرض فإذا العرض كان مناسب سيتم ارسال الموافقة عليه وأن كان هناك تعديل او تخفيض مادي مطلوب بيتم طلبه من المكتب

وبالتباعية مثل شغل التجارة بيتم المقارنة بين العروض المتاحة من أكثر من مكتب استشاري ويتم أختيار المناسب

نقطة نظام

في بعض الأحيان لا يكون العامل المادي مهم في قبول العروض لكن خبرة المكتب وحساسية المشروع عاملان مهمان

بعد تحديد عدد الجسات التي سيتم تنفيذها- تم تحديد أماكنها علي الرسومات- معرفة الأختبارات المهمة التي يجب أجرائها علي العينات " سيتم شرحها لاحقا"

نأتي للموقع وبعض ما يجري فيه

طبعا أفضل شئ أنك ممكن تعمل بحث علي النت عن أشكال الحفارات وأنواعها وكيف تعمل لأنها أمور مهمة يجب تعلمها ورؤية الشئ تجعلك تتخيله بشكل كبير








دي صورة لحفارة في الموقع ويمكنك عمل بحث علي النت ستجد الكثير​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الصورة التالية لشكل تقديم العينات التي تم أخذها من الجسة








طبعا كل مكتب ولها شكل في تقديم العينات المستخرجة من الجسات وأيضا طريقة عرض البيانات والنتائج وأخراج التقرير ومقدار المعلومات المقدمة للعميل

نقطة نظام

يجب أن يكون لك شكلك الخاص وطريقتك في تقديم نفسك وما تملكه من معلومات بشكل طبيعي وتلقائي وغير مصطنع مناسب لك ولغيرك ستصل إلي ابعد مما تريد

ليس عليك دائما أنتظار النتائج لكن عليك العمل بجهد كبير والنتائج بيد الله - الله وحدوه القادر علي اعطائك الخير دائما​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

أتمني أن يكون هناك تفاعل

واذا كان هناك أي سؤال في الموضوع- تحت أمركم​


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع ممتاز والف شكر لكم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## خالد الأزهري (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
للرفع والمتابعة


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بعتذر عن التأخير بسبب ظروف ومشاكل

قدر الله وما شاء فعل

انا بعتذر ليكم وأن شاء الله هيتم المواصلة

الله المستعان​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

​ 
في المشاركات السابقة عرضنا شكل الحفارة وشكل الأبار وباقي شكل الحفرة الأختبارية بعد الحفر​ 
الفكرة هنا اننا لازم نفصل بين نوعية الأختبارات التي يتم عملها علي الأبار (الجسات) وعلي Trial Pit (الحفرة الأختبارية) بعتذر طبعا لأن الترجمة بتكون صعب عليا شوية​ 
لكن انا بحاول أوصل لكم المعلومة​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

في نقطة لابد ان نفهم أن هناك نوعيين من العينات : عينات مقلقلة وعينات غير مقلقلة وبناءا علي ذلك نوعية الأختبارات المختارة في المعمل

ولابد ان نفهم الوضع والأفضل أنك تقرأ جيدا حتي تعلم ما هو المناسب من الأختبارات والتي تستطيع من خلاله الحكم علي الموقع والمطلوب من المعلومات حتي يستفيد بها المهندس المصمم للمشروع والمكتب الأستشاري وكل المشاركيين في المشروع
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 أكتوبر 2011)

اسمه العقيلي قال:


>


 
هذه العلاقة تربط بين عمق الجسة وعدد الطوابق
ماذا لو لدينا بناء 50 طابق مثلا ؟؟ 
فى تلك الحالة ما هو عمق الجسة المطلوبة وعلى أى أساس يتم تحديد عمق الجسة فى تلك الحالة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع يجمع ما بين العلم والحكمة 
أسلوب فائق التمييز
وطريقة شرح مميزة ممزوجة بالعلم والحكمة والخبرة 
وأسلوب يقدم المعلومة بطريقة مبتكرة ومتميزة ورائعة
روعة روعة روعة
إن هذا المنتدى زاخر بمواهب شتى 

يشرفنى ان أتابع كل كلمة مكتوبة من ذلك الشرح المتميز

خالص تحياتى


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> هذه العلاقة تربط بين عمق الجسة وعدد الطوابق





mecheil.edwar قال:


> ماذا لو لدينا بناء 50 طابق مثلا ؟؟
> فى تلك الحالة ما هو عمق الجسة المطلوبة وعلى أى أساس يتم تحديد عمق الجسة فى تلك الحالة




انا كتبت مشاركة عامة خاصة بمثل هذه النقطة بدون ذكر اي عدد من الأدوار

لكن هقول لحضرتك بشكل أكتر وضوح في الأمر

أولا حضرتك حدد نوعية الأساس المتوقع في المنطقة لمثل هذه النوعية من المباني بناءا علي الخبرة في المنطقة .. بناءا علي دراسات تربة سابقة في المنطقة... من خلال زيارة الموقع وما تمتلك من خبرة

ثانيا: أذا كان الأساس المتوقع عندك كان أساسات ضحلة مثل ISOLATED-RAFT FOUNDATION وما شابه أذن (1.5-2.0) أصغر بعد متوقع في المبني (عرض المبني)

مثال لو المبني 10x15m .. اذن عمق الجسة المتوقع 2x10=20m أو 1.5x10=15m أيهم أنسب

ثالثا اذا كان الأساس المتوقع هو PILES : بيتم تحديد طول الخازوق المتوقع من خلال دراسة سابقا مثلا أو من خلال الخبرة وبناءا علي الأحمال وما شابه ويتم اضافة (3-5) قطر الخازوق أو باضافة 5م 

مثال لو طول الخازوق المتوقع=20 م وقطره المتوقع 1.5م أذن عمق الجسة المتوقع يساوي 3x1.5+20=24.5m as OR 5X1.5+20=27.5m OR 5+20=25m
whichever is best in design

طبعا السؤال المعتاد هو المراجع: 

Foundation Engineering Handbook, Hans F. Winterkorn, Van Nostrand Reinhold Company, ISBN:0-442-29564-2

Foundation Design and Construction, sixth edition, MJ Tomlinson, Longman Scientific technical​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

لو أي سؤال انا موجودة

واتمني تكونوا أستفدتم​


----------



## hamadahfz (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## Nadher 1 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الاخت المهندسة المحترمة 
المعلومات المطروحة قيمة جدا وشكرا جزيلا لك عليها 
وبما انك مهندسة جيو تقنية (جيوتكنيكية) هل يمك الحصول على كتاب (Bowles) الطبعة الرابعة وليست الخامسة لانها تحوي كودات برامج فورتران
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حسنى حسنى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة هبه (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورة علي الجهد الرائع واتمني انك تكملي وتزودينا بعملومات اكتر في المجال ده
لانه كان يا دوب محاضرتين علي الماشي


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

انا أسفة لتأخري وهدا بسبب ظروف انشغالي في الماجيستير وفي سبيل مناقشة الرسالة في خلال شهريين ان شاء الله (اتمني)

ادعولي بالتوفيق وان شاء الله اعود لأكمل قريبا


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

nadher 1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخت المهندسة المحترمة
> المعلومات المطروحة قيمة جدا وشكرا جزيلا لك عليها
> وبما انك مهندسة جيو تقنية (جيوتكنيكية) هل يمك الحصول على كتاب (bowles) الطبعة الرابعة وليست الخامسة لانها تحوي كودات برامج فورتران
> مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


 
هحاول انزله لحضرتك من علي النت ويمكنك عمل بحث علي جوجل وتحديد النسخة وان شاء الله تحصلها بفضل الله


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله خلال العيد هحاول احضر ملف وانزله ان شاء الله لكن كل ما ارجوه هو الدعاء بالتيسير في امري


----------



## mf3h (2 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يوفيقك يا بشمهندسة 
الصراحة انا أول مرة اسمع عن النوع دة من الهندسة 
بس ان شاء الله نتعلمة علي ايديك وايد المهندسين المكرمين في المنتدى


----------



## fouadsoleman (3 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكي يا اختي الكريمة ونحن نقدر ابداعك في هذا المجال انا اعمل في دول الخليج وهناك الكثير من التقنيات عن المجسات والحفر الاختبارية كما ذكرتي تماما في شروحاتك وانا عندي تقرير عن احد مشاريعي سوف احاول تحميله بعد العيد ان شاء الله ليتم الاطلاع عليه


----------



## hk_shahin (3 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## wagih khalid (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*
thanks
:28:
*​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (21 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي تشريفي في الموضوع

أتمني أن تكونوا استفدتم منه لول بقدر قليل​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (21 يناير 2012)

تم التنويه عن trial pits & boreholes في المشاركات السابقة :2:​


يبيقي ان نبدأ في العمل في الموقع​


أولا يفضل ان يتم عمل زيارة استكشافية وقراءة أي تقارير او البحث عن أي معلومات مجدية حوله الموضوع و الموقع محل الدراسة قبل بدء العمل والأفضل أن يتم ذلك قبل عمل عرض الأسعار أساسا في حالة أذا كنت لا تعلم موقع الذي سيتم أستكشافه 

وهذا لأسباب كثيرة من ضمنها ما سيتم سرده الأن عن الأمر وهذا بناءا علي ما يحدث في الطبيعة (سيتم سرد أحداث حقيقة حدثت بالفعل)​


1- تخيل انك ستقوم بجسات في البحر قريبا من الشاطئ.. أذن عليك تحديد مواعيد المد والجزر في المنطقة وأيضا تحديد نوعية المعدات التي يجب ان تقوم باستخدامها في الحفر والأوزان وما شابه وأختيار الأشخاص المناسبيين للمهمة علي سبيل المثال تختار سخص للحفر (يقال عنه حفار) للعمل داخل البحر وهو لا يستطيع السباحة (ضرب من الجنون).... حتي أختيار توقيت الحفر لابد ان يكون مدروس مثل متي تختار وقت أعلي مد للحفر ووقت الجزر وما شابه؟؟؟:59:​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (21 يناير 2012)

2 - تخيل انك ستحفر في جزيرة في البحر لابد ان تدرس مناخ الجزيرة والطاقم وكيفية نقل معداتك ومن سيقوم بالنقل وما شابه (يعني تكون تكلفة نقل المعدات بالهيلكوبتر تعادل 50000 حنيه مثلا وتقوم بعمل تسعير لعرض الأسعار وتكتب قيمة الأنتقال 5000 جنيه أذن سيكون من يقوم بمهمة التسعير شخص غير واعي بالمرة بما يفعل) او أنك تقوم بتعيين المهندس المسئول عن الموقع مريض بمرض صدري والمناخ الموجود علي الجزيرة يسبب في أذي لهذا الشخص .. أذن سيكون المسئول عن توزيع المهام شخص يفتقر لمسئوليات تأمين من حوله (So Safety , should be taken into consideration )



3-تخيل انك ستحفر في مكان نوعية التربة الموجودة تسبب ان اي ماكينة تغرس فيه مباشرة تخيل ما الوضع أذن لابد ان تراعي ذلك وتراعي الأوزان ونوعية من يقوم بالعمل...
:59:​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (21 يناير 2012)

4- ترسل عمال لعمل حفر استطلاعية (trial pits) في مكان انت تعلم ان الصخر فيه سيظهر علي مسافة متريين من سطح الأرض وتطلب من الأشخاص الحفر لحين ظهور الصخر ممكن ان يتسبب ذلك في حدوث ضرر جسدي ليهم لأن التربة تحتاج لسند وما شابه...

5- أن توافق علي عمل اختبارات وانت لا تستطيع أجرائها في معملك لأنها تحتاج أمور تأمين واحتياطات (Safety) عالية جدا ولا تقوم بحساب ذلك مما يؤدي الي الأضرار بمن حولك من الأشخاص​


أمور كثيرة جدا يجب علي المسئول ان يراعيها..وان يكون مدرك لكل جزء في الأمر محل الدراسة​


*نقطة نظام*​


من أهم الأشياء الإ تفرح بالمنصب الذي تم أعطائك أيه!! لأن تحت يدك تقع أرواح بشر وبأمضائك علي أي اوراق تقع في دائرة المسئولية التي يجب ان تعلم بقدراتك علي تحملها أو لأ.. 

دبر أمورك و وازن مسئولياتك ...ولا يوجد أي ضرر ان تعفي نفسك من تحمل المسئولية أذا كنت غير قادر عليها... القدرة ان تستطيع تقدير نفسك جيدا حتي لا تعمل ما هو اكبر من طاقتك او تشغل نفسك بتوافه الأمور​


كن صادق مع نفسك وضع نفسك وقدراتك في مكانها الصحيح​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (21 يناير 2012)

بأذن الله سيكون موعد المحاضرة كل سبت وأذا أستطعت سجعلها يومين بالأسبوع​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (25 يناير 2012)

ارجو التفاعل اكتر من ذلك​


----------



## رحاب رماح (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم*




اسمه العقيلي قال:


> ارجو التفاعل اكتر من ذلك​



جزاك االله خيرا يا بشمهندسه 
عندي كام سؤال 
اولا ما الفرق بين العينات المقلقله والغير المقلقله ؟ 
ثانيا ما هي الاختبارات التي نقوم بها عند استخراج العينات ؟ 
ثالثا ما هو trial pits بالظبط ؟ 
رابعا كيف احسب عمق الجسه بالظبط هل من المعادلات التي تربط بين عمق الجسه وعدد الادوار ام علي نوع الاساسات المستخدمه ؟


----------



## القافله (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد حامد صلاح (23 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتو
> 
> عندي مشكلة اثناء تصميم مسبح ارضي متدرج الارتفاع بضغط الماء من 1 م الى 2.5 م حيث ابعاد الخزان 30 م ب 10 م وقبل عملية التصميم اضر المقاول ان يحفر جزء لمسافة 5م تحته لاغراض تنفيذية وفي منطقة الضغط المنخفض من الماء فأرشدته بمساعدة مهندس الموقع ان يتم الردم المنطقة الحفر تحت المسبح بردم SUB BASE بمواصفات A1a+A1b على طبقات والرص وان تجرى تجربة بروكتور ,وتم كما اريد باعتباري المهندس المصمم فقط ولست المشرف وبعد تنفيز المسبح لوحظ وجود فرق بالهبوطات تحت ارضية المسبح علما ان الارضية ذات سماكة 35 سم والجدران بسماكة 30 سم ولم نعلم سبب الهبوط اذا كانت التربة المرصوصة بمواصفات قياسية وتعطي نتائج بروكتور 97% .... ادعيت ان سبب الهبوط هو تسرب احد الانابيب تحت ارضية المسبح بمنطقة غير اخرى ولكن لوحظ بالمعاينة البصرية ان هناك ايضا هبوط بالارضية حول المسبح بمنطقة الردم ,,,,,,,,,,, ممكن من الاخت الفاضلة والدكتور يعطيني حل لهذه المشكلة والله المهندس المنفذ والمصممم والاستشاري واقعين بالمشكلة مع المالك ماذا نعمل ,,, ماهي الحلول ,,,, السريعة وطويلة الامد والذي يهمني كثيرا هل يوجد خطا من قبل المصمم علما ان المشكلة هي فرق بالهبوط وتم الاجماع عليها من قبل اللجنة الهندسية وتم .........
> 
> ...



حضرتك بتقول انه تم حفر جزأ وردمه طبقا للمواصفات ليعطي قوه دمك معينه وكثافه جافه معينه وبالتالي قدره تحمله اختلفت عن قدره تحمل الجزا الي مش تم عليه .. يبقي فيه اختلاف قدره تحمل التربه بين الجزاين .. يبقي اكيد لازم يكون فيه فرق في الهبوط


----------



## ayman hamed (23 سبتمبر 2013)

معلومات قيمة وبارك الله لكى ياباشمهندسة


----------



## ahmedhamid (23 سبتمبر 2013)

thanx alot amzing effort


----------

